# Cwc G10



## garry.g (Feb 16, 2004)

Hope I'm not being thick, but do 20mm Nato straps fit OK on G10s or is there a problem with them being a bit wide ?


----------



## TimD (Feb 7, 2004)

Hello,

20mm NATO straps fit fine, the lug width of the G10 is 19mm. I had my PRS10 on an 18mm but didn't like the gap between the strap and the lug with the bar showing. Bond NATOs look the muts nuts on a G10 IMHO.

Cheers,

Tim.


----------



## TimD (Feb 7, 2004)

Here's one I made earlier!

Cheers,

Tim.


----------



## garry.g (Feb 16, 2004)

Hi Tim,

Thanks for the info - you're right, the watch looks superb.

Garry.G


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Another Garry with two r's - welcome to the forum mate....


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

20mm grey is now the official issue NATO strap


----------

